# More I read, the more confused I get.



## dlhurst (Jul 25, 2009)

First of all, this forum is amazing!! I must get back to work but I keep reading threads. I found the forum over the weekend but just found the women's cycling this morning. 

I am 41 years old and in need of losing weight. Two weeks ago I decided to take an old mountain bike for a spin instead of my traditional walk. I have bad memories of riding bike so I chuckled as I got on the bike for the first time in over 10 years. But, something amazing happened; I fell in love with the freedom, scenery and the vast outdoors. I am trying to ride each morning before work and feel so alive and energized. I actually dream of my next bike ride and wish I had more time to ride. Darn work.... 

Currently I am riding a 10+ year old mountain bike that was fitted for me years ago but I only ever rode a couple of times. My husband promised he would buy me a new bike if I continued to ride for one month. I have visited four different LBS, two of them I visited three times. I have rode bikes, took home the flyers, read reviews online, read forums but am still confused. What bike do I get???

I do not think I want an official road bike with the skinny tires and I don't think I want the drop down bars. Both things intimidate me and I don't want to lose the joy that I am experiencing. I also don't want to spend $600 and regret my purchase in a few months. Every time I think I narrow my choice, I read something to change my mind.

I am looking at doing 8-20 miles several days in the week with occasional long rides. I do not think I will ever want to race. Where I live, there are many hills; most that I walk my bike up. I would like to spend about $600 or so. I am guessing from all I read that I just pick a LBS (one with the best service) and ride bike after bike until I find the "one"?

The LBS I visit sell mostly TREK, Giant, and Raleigh. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Try a few road bikes, and you may be surprised. I find that I'm much more comfortable on drop bars than straight bars because the hand position is much more natural. Also, "skinny" tires come in different widths- you'll commonly see 700c x 23... the 700c part is the wheel size- that's got to stay the same when you shop for tires, but the 23 part can change- wider tires like a 25 or 28 will give you a smoother ride than a 23, so you may want to take that into consideration when shopping around.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Get the bike that feels most comfortable for you. The important thing at this point is to ride and ride and really enjoy yourself. Think about getting a road bike (with drop bars) if you decide you want to ride up those hills instead of walking your bike up them. 

Have a good time shopping. You might want to get yourself some shorts while you're at it.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Look for a Schwinn Trailway from Target. $200 and it shifts smooth, rides great and my wife and I have a blast on them.(previous to them being stolen anyway)

It's a small investment to make to be sure you continue on with the sport. Whatever you decide, good luck and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

good news: at that $600 price point, you get a really good sweet spot of price/performance.

bad news: there are lots of choices and not much differentiation, really, among the "hybrid" or "flat bar road" bikes.

I think you're on the right track. Don't overthink it, it's hard to make a bad choice in that $ range, as long as the bike fits you well.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

The hybrid bikes are probably the best for you in your price.

They are durable, reasonably agile and should help you get up most hills with their gearing.

As Creaky noted above there is really not much difference between the brands in your price range - they offer similar components and frames.

The other factor to consider is the LBS you feel most comfortable with and that offers you the best service

Buy the one that feels the best to you = Good Luck!


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I understand how the drop bars could be intimidating, but remember: you don't have to use the drops! I use mine maybe 5% of the time. You generaly would ride "in the hoods". You should try one just for fun while you're trolling the bike shops. 

And the skinny tires? They will make a HUGE difference in efficiency for you. You probably won't need to push up any hills when you aren't handicapped by knobby tires. 

That said, you are right, the most important thing is not to creep yourself out, and to keep enjoying your bike. just because you "earn" your new bike in 4 more weeks, doesn't mean you HAVE to get one then. 6 weeks is not a long time on a bike. You might think about riding for a while more, on pavement and trails, with cycling friends if you have or can find some, and try to get an idea of your strengths and weaknesses, likes and dislikes, and then maybe it will be easier for you to decide what you want.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

dlhurst said:


> First of all, this forum is amazing!! I must get back to work but I keep reading threads. I found the forum over the weekend but just found the women's cycling this morning.
> 
> I am 41 years old and in need of losing weight. Two weeks ago I decided to take an old mountain bike for a spin instead of my traditional walk. I have bad memories of riding bike so I chuckled as I got on the bike for the first time in over 10 years. But, something amazing happened; I fell in love with the freedom, scenery and the vast outdoors. I am trying to ride each morning before work and feel so alive and energized. I actually dream of my next bike ride and wish I had more time to ride. Darn work....
> 
> ...


For the mileage you are doing a road bike would be the best. If you go to a hybrid you'll probably end up not using it because it'll get painful after a while. Also if you are going to be serious about this, in my opinion, the price point you are looking at is in the $800 to $1600 range. A good bike in this range is the Specialized Dolce Elite (triple - for the hills). But, be warned - the bike you go in to buy after doing all your research maybe a horribly bad ride. So, try out lots of bikes. Go to a gear head bike shop, get there on a weekday when it is slow and try out a ton of bikes. Your bike is in there somewhere and you'll know it when you ride it. You might want a WSD (womens specific design) bike if your hands are small or you have a compact frame. WSD bikes have some special engineering and parts in them to to provide you with the same mechanical advantage as us guys that are tall with larger hands and longer legs.

As for the drops, there is a place for them. First, as a (hopefully) serious recreational rider, you will spend most of your time on the tops of the bars or resting on the hoods.You get into the drops when you are a) really hammering on the pedals or b) doing swooping fast descent down a hill. The drops give a more solid feel to your connection to the bike. When climbing, you don't want to be in the drops because being bent over constricts the movement of your diaphragm and reduces your overall breathing capacity (when you need it the most). Plus, the rides get long and the bars provide a large selection of various places to put your hands - unlike the one position that mountain bike handlebar gives you.

As for the skinny tires, replace the stock tires with 700x25 - most come with 700x23. The skinny tire you talk about actually makes for a more solid ride than you think. Just stay away from the lane stripes if they are wet. Slippery doesn't even begin to describe the low friction environment of the solid white line when it is wet.

Make certain to get some good road shoes and pedals - I started with Shimano SPD and MTB shoes because the cleat was recessed into the shoe. The SPD system is simple and double sided. Also, get shoes with ratchet or Velcro closures - these give simple quick adjustments along your ride if you need them - laces are a hassle. Later, you can go to a SPD-SL type of cleat and a true roadie shoe (amazing difference I think - but the pure SPDs are a little more forgiving and this will allow you to walk almost normal).

Next, cap off your training with a century ride late in the summer. If you start riding now, you can be ready for a 100 mile ride by late September. It won't be pretty, but it will keep your mind focused on training a few times a week. And, here is a great training program (scroll down to the table): http://www.ridetherockies.com/rider-area/training/ I started riding five years ago at 47 from zero in December 2004 and did the RTR in June 2005 it was the first ride I did like this - it was tough but fantastic - and you get permanent bragging rights for cycling over some pretty challenging terrain.All my friends think I need a motorcycle and I always tell them that my cycle engine can run on donuts.

Anyway, you are at a crossroads. You'll need to commit either way: start riding and make slight changes in your diet to throw off the weight or be on the fad diets the rest of your life. Come join us, the roadies. You won't be sorry. Plus you can be like that commercial and leave your extra parts along the road for people to find - all while using the latest technology in heart disease prevention (i.e. the bicycle). If you spend the extra $$ now, you won't be sorry. The next level in cost is between $1600 and $3200. if you go beyond $3200, well, you got to be really serious (but there are some seriously sweet rides in this price level)

And, the 2010 RTR (www.ridetherockies.com) or Bicycle Tour of Colorado is waiting for you (www.bicycletourcolorado.com) If you like the outside and freedom that cycling offers, then these rides are for you (or similar ones). There is nothing like (in my case) seeing Colorado from a bicycle seat. Much of these rides are across various "big empty" parts of the state and it's you, the road, and your machine cranking to the next spot to camp for the night. Do a google search for "Ride The Rockies" or "Bicycle Tour of Colorado" and you'll get to the blogs that people have written about their experiences on these tours. And yes, you can do it!

Drop me a private message if you want more detailed information (click on my name over to the left that is in blue).

Hope it all works out!

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## SBeachBiker (Aug 31, 2002)

*Another consideration...*

I was in pretty much the same situation, same age approx. 5 years ago - although I had NO bike and wanted to lose weight. I'm a total klutz (no, SERIOUSLY) and was completely intimidated and frightened by drop bars/skinny tires. Nonetheless I gathered my courage and (literally shaking) climbed aboard a few road bikes on test rides. The first couple of times I was shaky and terrified, until I realized...riding a bike is pretty much riding a bike. I encourage you to give it a whirl. For me, with maybe 45 minutes saddle time, road bikes were absolutely not a whit scarier than any other bike. 

That said, if you want a transitional bike, consider Craigslist for a used hybrid/flat bar roadie. I stumbled on a Giant FCR with maybe 50 miles on it for $200 (including a helmet) and grabbed it. Fit isn't as exacting as with a road bike, and when you make the (nearly-inevitable) move up to a road bike you will still have a great, fast commuter. Or, you can always re-sell it on Craigslist.

Specialized Sirrus/Vita are great bikes, too - I just found the Giant at a price I couldn't say no to.

Good luck, and let us know what you decide.


----------

